
The future of Microsoft’s languages: C# to be powerful, Visual Basic friendly - poiuz
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/microsofts-developer-strategy-c-for-fancy-features-visual-basic-for-beginners/
======
bostand
Java never took off on Linux, but maybe C# will have a better chance once the
.net core gets a bit more stable?

~~~
camus2
> Java never took off on Linux, but maybe C# will have a better chance once
> the .net core gets a bit more stable?

What? look at this page :

[https://github.com/apache](https://github.com/apache)

Most these products are written in Java.

